# Ed Rasimus has passed away



## Timppa (Feb 6, 2013)

Ed Rasimus was a retired United States Air Force Major and a veteran fighter pilot of the Vietnam war. He passed away on 30 January 2013. Rasimus flew more than 250 combat missions in F-105 Thunderchief and F-4 Phantom II fighters during the conflict and received the Silver Star, the Distinguished Flying Cross five times, and numerous Air Medals. Rasimus was an award winning author residing in Northern Texas.

Ed flew F-105's and F-4's in Vietnam, receiving several decorations for valor in action, and wrote extremely entertaining books about his experiences there. He blogged for several years at Thunder Tales, to the enjoyment of many. He was diagnosed with adenocarcinoma last year, and the disease spread very rapidly.

His books:
When Thunder Rolled: An F-105 Pilot Over North Vietnam
Phantom Flights, Bangkok Nights: A Vietnam War Pilot's Second Tour 
Palace Cobra: A Fighter Pilot in the Vietnam Air War


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2013)

R.I.P. Ed, Blue Skies.


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## drgondog (Feb 7, 2013)

To Ed Rasimus and the fighter pilots that passed before him - and to all that pass tomorrow. The world will be formless and drab when there are no more fighter pilots;;

Throw a Nickel on the Grass

Fighter Pilot University :: Ed Rasimus - FU Hero


----------



## jtm55 (Feb 7, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2013)

Five DFCs.  I'm humbled.


----------



## kettbo (Sep 12, 2013)

wow! Missed this entirely! Great author too!


----------

